# how many of you have traveled alone before and enjoyed it- please state your type



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

how many of you have traveled alone before


----------



## ZAMGZ (Oct 9, 2015)

I traveled alone a lot, hell, I currently live alone in a foreign country..

ISTP


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENFP...I have been on solo trips numerous times...
Twice to Germany, once to Argentina, once to Oregon, and once to Michigan. I also moved to Colorado by myself (not school related) for a year. If I wouldn't have moved to Colorado, I would have gone to A) Antarctica or B) Chile and either Nepal or New Zealand. 

I like it because you meet a lot of interesting people and experience a variety of new things.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I went on a two week trip to a foreign country by myself. I was enrolled in language classes whilst I was there so I got to meet people that way. It was a safe city I was staying in so I wouldn't have even minded if I hadn't made any friends. But there were actually a few nice people there who I met. And I liked the sense of freedom. It was nice being somewhere new where no one knows me and I can just explore.

Edit: I'm an INTP.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

INFJ.
I find traveling alone (depending where, foreign countries mean language barriers which is different then exploring US territory and I would much prefer someone with me for safety reasons) to be less stressful the majority of the time (and depending on who is accompanying me). Despite myself being calmer and enjoying the feeling of exploring new territory on my own accord, there are some things that are just lovely to share with another human.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Ai.... Ai, this is not how polls work... :dry:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Traveling alone is interesting. I've only done it a few times and in poor circumstances. There are aspects to it that I appreciate and find interesting, but for the most part, going places without my significant other is just wretchedly depressing and it's something I never want to do.

INTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Ai.... Ai, this is not how polls work... :dry:


Have you ever traveled alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

INTP. I would love to, and have planned on doing solo weekend trips a few times, but never really got around to it. Either my friends or boyfriend ended up coming with me, I found other plans, or my parents would bitch at me and tell me I shouldn't go. (I still live with them.)
Well, I'm only 19. There's plenty of time left to travel alone.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Have you ever traveled alone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I moved out to Seattle on a whim and have lived here for almost two years. I will be soon moving to L.A.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Amelia said:


> INTP. I would love to, and have planned on doing solo weekend trips a few times, but never really got around to it. Either my friends or boyfriend ended up coming with me, I found other plans, or my parents would bitch at me and tell me I shouldn't go. (I still live with them.)
> Well, I'm only 19. There's plenty of time left to travel alone.


The first time I traveled alone was when I was 20 - so you have plenty of time  it's a great experience . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Yes. I moved out to Seattle on a whim and have lived here for almost two years. I will be soon moving to L.A.


Where were you originally from ? I love Seattle it's one of my favorite city to visit . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Where were you originally from ? I love Seattle it's one of my favorite city to visit .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indiana :dry:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Indiana :dry:


Lol ... Have you ever visited San Francisco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol ... Have you ever visited San Francisco
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I went there to compete in a soccer tournament. Wherefore?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Yes, I went there to compete in a soccer tournament. Wherefore?


I'm from Palo Alto ( 15 mins from Sf) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I fantasize about it, to be a stranger to all and hold no social responsibility except the in-my-moment kind that I decide to hold on myself. My grandpa made 100s of friends because in his work he travelled a lot to find out about peoples family trees. I would like to make some sort of impAct through the travels as well, maybe writing books using strangers as characters, and scenery as inspiration. A bit like a traveling photographer except instead of photographs to capture a point in space-time it is written word. It would be beautiful to me so I think that's reason enough to do it.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

ENFJ

I've been traveling around the World all alone for the past 3 years now and I make new friends and new groups wherever I go <3


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

I travelled to Germany and Austria while I was attending a transfer program in Hungary. I knew I wanted to go alone so that I can plan things out exactly the way I want. I was actually tempted to join my friends to go to Salzburg together but decided against it. Not surprisingly they told me they just saw Mozart's birthplace without even entering there...precisely the place where I wanted to spend sizable amount of time on. 

Particularly, the Germany trip came out to be one of the most meaningful trips. I got to visit one of the concentration camp sites (Sachsenhausen), and visited Berliner Philharmonie, the place I have longed to visit! 

Hmm, a bit carried away there. So yes I did enjoy it, and am glad that I chose to go alone. Now that I am in a relauonship, I would love to travel with my SO once she moves closer to me. INFJ myself.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> writing books using strangers as characters, and scenery as inspiration. A bit like a traveling photographer except instead of photographs to capture a point in space-time it is written word. It would be beautiful to me so I think that's reason enough to do it.


I can relate to the main reason I started traveling alone was to gain inspiration to write 
- You should do a day trip to Portland/Victoria and people watch for books inspiration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Traveling alone can be quite nice. You can do the things that you want to without having to worry about the other person or other people. For example, if I wanted to spend the day just sitting near the water, I can enjoy doing that; I realize this might be boring for another person, and they may not want to do that.

You can also meet lots of foreign people if you're alone. People are more likely to speak with you when you're alone than in a large pack of people.

INTP.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

RedPandas said:


> You can also meet lots of foreign people if you're alone. People are more likely to speak with you when you're alone than in a large pack of people.


This is both a blessing and a curse. It's nice to have the chance to meet new people if you want to, but sometimes I hate the way that being alone seems to act like an advertisement to people proclaiming that I want company... when i really don't. I suppose part of the problem for me is that somehow I always attract the crazies... when I'm walking around alone it seems almost inevitable that I'll get cornered by one of those 'ramblers' who will talk anybody's ear off and doesn't pick up on the social cues that the other person really wants to go now - and a lot of times the ones that lock onto me are not quiiiiite all there in the head.... It's kind of unnerving.


----------



## SherlockHolmes (Sep 10, 2015)

There have been many times I traveled alone by car, other times on foot... several times by plane to different countries, by bus as well.

My thoughts are, travel light always. Only bring what you need. Have a purpose. No matter how bad things get, only survival training will help. When in countries you are not familiar, purchase the time of a guide.

It is usually soothing to travel for me. I have been many places.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll more than likely mosey down to Orlando come December. Life has become rather solitary as of late anyhow, so yes, I think I'll enjoy it.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> This is both a blessing and a curse. It's nice to have the chance to meet new people if you want to, but sometimes I hate the way that being alone seems to act like an advertisement to people proclaiming that I want company... when i really don't. I suppose part of the problem for me is that somehow I always attract the crazies... when I'm walking around alone it seems almost inevitable that I'll get cornered by one of those 'ramblers' who will talk anybody's ear off and doesn't pick up on the social cues that the other person really wants to go now - and a lot of times the ones that lock onto me are not quiiiiite all there in the head.... It's kind of unnerving.


Ah, that's unfortunate. The people I've met are sane and are usually quite interesting, so I like talking to them. They can also recommend the local eateries or places to visit since I am visiting their country, which is nice.

Do you have a problem telling people to go away or for them to shut up? If you're in a foreign country, you may even pull off by saying you can't speak whatever language it is because you're "foreign" (this also applies to English) if you're too scared to flip them off. :wink:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

its one of the most enjoyable things I've done.

ENTP.


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

ISTP.

I would like so much to travel alone, but the problem is that my parents won't let me do that. Well, my mom (ISFJ) especially is overprotective sometimes and I have to tell her she shouldn't worry about me. 

If walking around my town wasn't dangerous because of the perverts that can look for a single young girl who is strolling around, I would go out everyday and walk for hours before turning back and going home, no matter what time it is. I would even go to see some people at their own homes, even if it's in the middle of the night...


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I've travelled to Boston in the states, Berlin, and Glasgow by myself. It is good for clearing your head and having free range to do whatever you want without having to wait on or be hindered by someone else. I prefer the company of one other person, however.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jagdpanther said:


> ISTP.
> 
> I would like so much to travel alone, but the problem is that my parents won't let me do that. Well, my mom (ISFJ) especially is overprotective sometimes and I have to tell her she shouldn't worry about me.
> 
> If walking around my town wasn't dangerous because of the perverts that can look for a single young girl who is strolling around, I would go out everyday and walk for hours before turning back and going home, no matter what time it is. I would even go to see some people at their own homes, even if it's in the middle of the night...


my god your isfj mother sounds like my isfj mother in law- she fears that I might get kidnapped from my own neighborhood bc my istp husband works nightshift and we live in one of the safest city and neighborhood in the States. And she complains about him for always having his own mind and not listen to her haha


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

I've made about 90% of my road trips and vacations all alone.

In most cases, I'd have enjoyed them much more if I could have shared them with others, but I learned to make the most of the situations and enjoy everything.

Being alone does make it very easy to stick to a schedule and not make a multitude of extra stops along the way, though.


----------



## toolateforheaven (Oct 20, 2015)

i've travelled alone and i found it to be amazing. no one was there to dictate what we did when and where we went, it was all up to me. if i wanted to stop and waste an entire day sitting in my hotel (never did this, just saying), i could do it guilt-free. i kept a very organised schedule and was able to really stick to it without worrying about someone else saying "ugggh, another art museum??" or "i don't wanna eat there" or anything like that.

i wouldn't go so far as to say i prefer to travel alone or anything like that though, the companionship is nice but at that time it was nice to just be alone in my thoughts.

i'm an infp.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I have always traveled alone and loved every minute of it. I was in the Navy and all the traveling I did there was alone. When I want to go somewhere or do something it never occurred to me to ask someone to come along with me. It was only through participating in forums that I realized a lot of people have issues doing things alone. INTJ


----------



## MysteriousMel (Sep 10, 2015)

I've travelled alone and with with other people. It depends on the type of trip as to what I prefer - if it's a short holiday then it's more fun with other people but for longer term "soul searching" type of travelling (I know ... *retch*) then I like going it alone. I like the freedom of being able to do what I want when I want. Like if I just want to spend a few days just chilling in a place not doing very much then I don't have to feel guilty about being boring. It can get lonely sometimes though and Im' not the best at meeting new people when travelling :/
I'm INFP


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Only a few times. I flew out to Oregon cross country by myself when I was thinking about moving there. I stayed for about a week. I didn't know anyone. Went out and met people around the city, got numbers, checked out neighborhoods, and got several massages to ask the therapists about the market since that's what I was planning on doing job wise.

Now I live in Atlanta and I've flown or driven home to Maryland by myself several times. Driving takes about eleven to twelve hours, which is kinda brutal by your lonesome. The last time I did it I stopped at truck stops to sleep and break up the trip. I have extended family down here and I stayed with them at first, but now I'm living alone with new people and more or less on my own.

Otherwise I've been with an SO, friend(s), business partner or with family when traveling. Or I went as the help (traveled to LA to stay with this director dude with a family I nannied for <though I got time off by myself within that).

The most adventurous of those trips was when I went to Central America with one other girl friend. We moved around and stayed at a variety of hostels mostly. I'm not sure if that's something I'd want to do by myself or not. There were a few people we met who were doing it though. They'd band together with other people doing the same. We made some friends that way too. She went on to travel by herself afterwards. Through Europe, Asia and Africa. She enjoyed herself.

Overall I think in some ways I prefer it, but I am driven to meet people and make connections with them.

INFJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I have always traveled alone and loved every minute of it. I was in the Navy and all the traveling I did there was alone. When I want to go somewhere or do something it never occurred to me to ask someone to come along with me. It was only through participating in forums that I realized a lot of people have issues doing things alone. INTJ


i posted this because I notice that strong Si users(mainly introverts) often ponders about traveling alone but dont actually do it, at first I thought it was an extrovert thing to do ( every extrovert I know have traveled alone) - but after doing some research with friends in real life /online/family members- turns out the Si dom that interact with all wanted to go out to travel alone but havent done so yet- my infp bff( who uses a lot of SI) also ponders about traveling alone but is unable to do it- as to my other infp friend ( with high fi Ne) prefers to travel alone- of course this might be bias- bc i dont know enough people. But just an observation =)


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Traveled to and lived in Taiwan alone for nearly three years.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

ISTJ, and I like travelling alone. It's just the getting to the place that can be boring - taking trains, sitting in an airport, by yourself can be a drag.


----------



## Larch (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm an INFP and I *love* travelling alone. I don't really do a lot of sightseeing/shopping or eat at restaurants - instead, I take very long walks to get a feel for the place I'm visiting, and buy sandwiches and other simple food at convenience stores.


----------



## BASSinYoFace (Oct 22, 2015)

I have. It was fun and I met new friends along the way that I still stay in touch with now. 

I'm ESFP.

Much prefer travelling with friends though!


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

ISTJ here and I hate traveling alone, especially in a new, unknown area. I tend to get lost easily, not know how to navigate the world properly and have nobody to help/depend on. Also, it's not very fun to do things just by yourself when you are out in the world like that.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I have travelled alone and in groups. My work required frequent domestic and international travel. I loved seeing the world with its various nationalities and cultures. To be candid, the transportation aspect of travel was not pleasant, whether alone or in a group. Handling luggage, lost baggage, delayed or cancelled flights, excessively long flights with crying babies etc. were not pleasant things.

Once at my destination, I would avoid group settings and explore on my own. I found doing that to come naturally and be enjoyable.

I disliked traveling alone because of its vulnerabilities. The world can be a dangerous place for a variety of reasons so it is better to have a companion. You are less likely to be a victim of violent crime with a companion, and they can be helpful should there be a medical emergency. Also, if you are having a really enjoyable experience, it is nice to be able to share it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Realized that I’ve never replied to my own thread . I enjoy traveling all in general - with others or without , Between the two - I find traveling alone more enjoyable , mainly because I feel more fulfilled and can embrace in the moment and enjoy the experience better, along with the fact that I’m more focus and observant when I’m by myself . However I do enjoy traveling with others quite much . 
Before having kids, I would venture out to different states every other month and explore a different country by myself every other year ( finance is the issue more so than fear of the unknown ). Nowadays- I only take short weekend trips ( drive up to Tahoe and stay at a cabin for a night or drive down to Yosemite for a night or 2- I don’t travel alone quite as much due to the fact that I have kids ( toddlers to be exact ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I haven't traveled on my own yet would but love to at some point.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I love to travel in general. Some of my best times ever have been when traveling with friends or family. But traveling alone is a whole different thing - I need it to recuperate from all the social interaction in my life. It's pure relaxation.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

INFJ....Prefer to travel alone, or with one person. 

Traveling with a group would be very unpleasant. Impossible to make everyone happy.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I have never traveled alone, but I would like to do it as I wouldn't have to deal with the group's shit. Though, I would not have a net to fall back when shit hits the fan, and that is a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

ENTJ

I love to travel alone. The more foreign the place, the better. There is something about traveling alone to a new country where you are essentially anonymous that is appealing to me - you don't know anyone; you don't know the language, environment, culture, etc. It almost feels like a new life.

Edit: As much as I like to experience new things and travel to new places, @Battlelina is absolutely right, there are disadvantages as well. As a woman, #1 is security. I've been in situations where I didn't feel particularly safe (even in some of the safest countries in the world) simply because I was alone (in one instance I was just getting dinner at around 5-6pm and a few guys started to make loud sexual remarks and proceeded to follow me for a few blocks - that was scary). So yes, security is an issue.


----------



## 539885 (Feb 11, 2013)

INTP

I have taken road trips and flights. The road trip was more fun overall. Flying itself was fun, but I didn't like that sometimes where I ended up was some suspicious environment and there I was, a lone woman. Sometimes I wanted a gun.

My own car means I can gtfo and also spend hours listening to my own selection of music singing as loud as I want.

I always wanted to travel outside of my country to a great many places. But it would take quite a lot of preparation now to work with my situation to get me there. Still worth. Maybe at some point.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP, I've travelled alone here and there, mostly day trips but also internationally for short periods of time and for work for longer periods of time. I enjoy it for a little while, the freedom and the novelty, but I find myself looking for my loved ones rather quickly after.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I've travelled alone before and enjoyed it. It lets you do things on your own terms. International travel is still a bit iffy for me because I always assume I'm going to need to know huge amounts of the language before I can safely go there, but this is just my own silly ideas that I need to work on.


----------



## smallhead (Mar 21, 2017)

Stelliferous said:


> I fantasize about it, to be a stranger to all and hold no social responsibility except the in-my-moment kind that I decide to hold on myself. My grandpa made 100s of friends because in his work he travelled a lot to find out about peoples family trees. I would like to make some sort of impAct through the travels as well, maybe writing books using strangers as characters, and scenery as inspiration. A bit like a traveling photographer except instead of photographs to capture a point in space-time it is written word. It would be beautiful to me so I think that's reason enough to do it.


I think traveling solo is the major entry point to writing that speaks across time and place.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

INTJ

I enjoy traveling alone and first did it when I was 23. There's just something I love about long flights and going far away from the "everyday bullshit" every once in a while. The holidays seem to be the best time to travel alone as well.

Most of my solo travel experiences have been in Southeast Asia and the Middle East. I've also briefly been to Germany (Frankfurt) and Switzerland (Zurich) alone.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NiTech said:


> INTJ
> 
> I enjoy traveling alone and first did it when I was 23. There's just something I love about long flights and going far away from the "everyday bullshit" every once in a while. The holidays seem to be the best time to travel alone as well.
> 
> Most of my solo travel experiences have been in Southeast Asia and the Middle East. I've also briefly been to Germany (Frankfurt) and Switzerland (Zurich) alone.


Ah I’ve never traveled alone to a different country ( couldn’t afford it back then and now I have toddlers so not anytime soon ) unless Montreal count as a different country ) so I usually stay at family houses when I visit Manchester,France , or Belgium.
Likewise the first time I traveled alone was a month shy of my 20th birthday. 
I have always wanted to visit Southeast Asia ( my family is from Viet Nam) which part of SOuth Asia did you visited ? 

I enjoy traveling during October or January bc less crowd and flight tickets are cheaper , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

ENTJ

Did a lot of business travel by myself and considered the travel to be a hassle (security, hurry up and wait, etc.). Did one pleasure trip by myself to Vegas. It was to celebrate my divorce and freedom. Had a great time since I didn't have to consider anyone else's feelings, wants or needs.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I've traveled alone _too _much for my liking. Been doing it around the world since I was 9 (My parents were in Malaysia at the time and my grandma just put me on a plane to go meet them :laughing: ) Probably have something like 100k air miles by myself under my belt. Most common trip is between Pakistan and Canada. Haven't traveled since 2014 though. This is the longest I've ever stayed on one continent without making a crazy long trip somewhere. 

This includes vacations, migrations, simply seeing the world, taking breaks from life kind of trips as well. I was a bit of a drifter and suffered from wanderlust. Make enough money for a while. Buy a plane ticket and go running off somewhere. 

Kinda wanna do it again lol but the urge isn't as strong as it used to be.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> how many of you have traveled alone before


I have travelled alone, but usually I was meeting someone on the other side. The other times I travelled alone it was for work. I always love to travel, no matter the excuse.


----------



## smallhead (Mar 21, 2017)

I've traveled alone quite a bit. It started with small trips in college where I'd take a weekend bus trip to another city or drive out to a remote camp spot. Then one summer in my early 20s I went out to the west coast for a month and was entirely alone, more or less, for that time. I would smoke marijuana, drink wine, and chase epiphanies. I wasn't sure at all what I wanted to do with my time or life and was just trying to get out of my head. I ended up driving up and down the coast and having some darker experiences where I peered through a small window into the peculiar despair that I have now come to understand plagues the developed world. From then on I was comfortable traveling alone and determined to have more fun. After college I went on a big trip and took some weeks to hitch-hike and walk around the east coast alone while meeting back with friends in different places. Then I did a bigger Europe trip where I hitch-hiked along the Mediterranean. I've met so many people couchsurfing and hitch-hiking and just hanging around alone in cities. It's sometimes sad but has given me a deep store of riches to keep forever.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I do get lonely travelling alone, especially in the evenings, but international travel remains one of my favourite hobbies. As it happens, I am going to Australia for a week tomorrow, and will return there next February. I am also travelling to Switzerland, Italy and England in June next year. Travelling satiates my cravings for novelty and helps me push through the tedium of everyday life.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

ISTP

I have travelled with family, with friends, with lovers, with colleagues,... and nothing compared to the feeling of travelling alone. I am not saying it's better or worse, simply that it is a unique experience that deserves to be lived. Usually those trips are the ones where we really grow, we meet extraordinory people, find ourselves in borderlines situations but make memories for life!


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure what MBTI type I am.

I don’t have any interest in group or solo travel. Did enough travelling with my family when I was young before settling down in the suburb I’m still living in. I’d find it a hassle to book flights, arrange accomodation, stick to an itinerary, etc.. My idea of ‘travel’ nowadays involves reading a stack of books and watching the odd show or movie. Having to take care of many external details that don’t fall under my usual routine takes too much focus away from my own thoughts. I like having an unhurried and uncomplicated external life that doesn’t get in the way of my own reflections inspired by what I read or watch.


----------

